# Sailboat Tours in Vancouver, BC



## PowderyHippo (Dec 11, 2012)

I didn't know where else to put this thread...

I live in Vancouver and I've been looking to work as a deckhand for companies that do trips along the coast and the island. So far the majority of companies I've found are just bareboat charters and this doesn't help me out. If you know of any companies that own vessels which are crewed by an actual crew and not just customers please let me know because I'm not having any luck


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As far as I know this is the only major provider of this kind of tour. They run 2 or 3 68' Maple Leaf boats up to Haida Gwai and Alaska several times a year.

Sail Haida Gwaii, The Queen Charlotte Islands

We have a cousin who acts as a chef on one of the vessels.. she has some great tales to tell of those areas.

Any local businesses are, as you've noted, bareboat or small 'mom and pop' operations who are unlikely to hire deckhands. Besides that you're left with the dinner cruisers.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I used to work on a big ex America's cup boat that did sunset cruises and charters. I found out about in through a Craigslist ad but I would just go to the commercial marinas and ask. You could also think about going out on charter fishing boats. Not the big commercial fishing ones but like tourist marlin and tuna or bottom fish or whatever. 

I think you've got to walk the dock.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

A few questions.
What experience do you have if any?
What qualifications do you have?
How interested are you?
Are you only interested in sail?
Deck hand on power boat of interest?

If you are serious go get MED A 1 and 2.
If really serious. MED B1 B2
If really really serious contact BCIT marine campus and do the Bridge watch man course. It’s expensive.
If you do. I know where you may get hired.


----------



## Mehrizy (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing i am not interested to buy .


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Kinda sad. Another wanna be adventurer bites the dream.I can think of at least five sailing vessels, including my own,operating in tourism. I know you didn't walk down my dock.


----------



## PowderyHippo (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realize I had to post my resume to get some advice on this forum. By the way, I already had my MEDs and am now working on a liveaboard diveboat in Mexico and Alaska. So, my apologies if you don't see me walking down your dock.


----------

